# First Sig (gun), New P226 Navy



## Serpents (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm new to the forums here. From what I've read the people here seem nice and level headed and the info appears to be good (don't know enough to know either way lol). Anyways I'm 23 yrs old (recently married!) and just purchased my first gun, a Sig P226 Navy which of course is 9mm. My father has owned a P226 9mm for approx 16 yrs (his meprolight night sites are still running strong!) I was biased towards sig due to my father's likeing. He's also got a P232 .380. The P226 feels so good in my hands and much better compared to anything else I've ever held. I decided to go all out with this one. I got the gun for a steal of a deal so getting some work done on it isn't a problem at all. I've already ordered meprolight night sites, and a Streamlight TLR-1, Rail-Mounted Tactical Light. I'm not big on the lazers but figure at the house if it came down to it I may use the flashlight. The gun has been ordered and I can pick it up this monday. It's going back into the mail to Sig Sauer. I'm going to have Sig do the Action enhancement package, short resest trigger, and the Short Trigger install. Once it comes back I will be putting many many many rounds through it! I plan on useing Ranger 127 +p+ for SD. My father uses 147 Rangers but I'm just not sure yet as far as the larger ammo, I will probably use both and then decide for sure. I wanted the 357 but ammo is just to expensive! Down the road I will probably purchase one but they just aren't reasonable to shoot currently. Probably going to go with WWB ammo for the range but I'm still shopping online for the best prices. I'm really excited about this purchase and can't wait till it's complete, I'll post plenty of pics once everything is said and done. Oh BTW I'm currently looking into getting my CW Permit!

John


----------



## StarTraveler (May 20, 2008)

Serpents,
Congratulations on your purchase! I looked at one of these on the Sig website a little while back, and it looked really nice. I'm currently using WWB from Wal-Mart, priced at a little under $19 for 100 rounds, for the range. If you do a web search, you can get a number of reports on testing for different types of 9 mm ammo. Due to cost, I only fire a few rounds of "other type" ammo per trip based on my evaluation of one of those reports. I'm currently half way through a box of JHP at the moment, but I can't remember the manufacturer at the moment. Please provide a range report after you get a chance to try it out.

Best wishes,

ST


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun!!!!!!!!:smt023 I have wanted a Navy for a while, just have not had the finances. I put my money into a AR 15 platform rifle, since there is probably a ban on the horizon after the election in November. My latest Sig is the new P250. I bought it back in April and have had no problems with it. I use WWB ammo for the range and it works OK. My carry ammo is Federal Premium 125 grain JHP. Have Fun and be Safe!!!!!


----------



## Serpents (Jul 23, 2008)

Well got my gun last week, put 200 rds through it the day I got it! It took me a mag and a 1/2 to get used to the sites then I was pretty good with it! Can't wait to put the mepro's on though, I'm not a fan of the stock contrast sites. Anyways I turned around and cleaned it up, put it in a box, and off to sig it went! My fathers sig with the work done with 10X nicer to shoot, it was SO smooth! I can't wait to get mine back! I've since ordered 2 mec-gar 18rd mags, 150rds of Ranger T series 147grain ammo for Home Defense, and a gun safe! I'm currently looking for the best place to buy cheap bulk ammo as I'd like to order 1000-2000+ rds. I plan on shooting probably around 100-150 rds per week. This week or next I will be taking my CWP class so I'll be all set!

Speaking of the AR, my buddy just got one and I really like it. I have plans to pick up some kind of Assult Rifle as well as a 12ga. Leaning on the Mossburg 590 and the AR-15.

Love the sig though, what a sweet gun! Can't believe people call these things ugly lol!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Serpents said:


> Can't believe people call these things ugly lol!


Beauty is as beauty does.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Go out and buy the AR now, or put a deposit on it. Everything is so unstable right now who knows what will happen with the assault type rifles. I bought a DPMS Panther w/ Miculek Compensator in .223 for $880.00 out the door. I love my Sigs, and have had no trouble with my P250. My next investment is a good gun safe. What did you get?? I have seen some nice ones for about 800-1K, but i need a safe that I can get home, not be brought in by tractor trailer because of the weight and size. Obviously it has to be water / fire proof.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new Sig:smt023 they are really good guns:target:

AS to that earlier post about an AR. Have you seen the Double Star AR's?
I got one a while back at a gun show and have really enjoyed shooting it. THey are made here in Kentucky. http://www.star15.com/rifles.html

I got the DSC STAR-15 Rifle for 769.00


----------



## Serpents (Jul 23, 2008)

Some things have changed since the last post lol. I went with 147 grain Ranger bonded ammo. I am also going to be putting in an order for other top rated LE ammo (Gold dot, Golden Saber...). I'd like to see the differences between them and it'll be nice to have atleast a box of each laying around! I got my mepro's! Still waiting on my gun, sig has had it 9 business days as of tomorrow (they got it the 4th). Once I get it back the last thing to do is install and site in the mepro's. Man it's killing me that I don't have it, I want to go shoot SO bad! I sent the TLR-1 back once I heard Sig was comming out with a Sweet Tac light w/ 300 lumens and an intergrated lazer that runs off AA batteries! Once they get that sucker in stock I'm on it! I took the CCW class and friday I'm sending in my paper work! Got the finger prints and passport photo's today! I need to figure out how I'm going to holster this thing for concealed carry. 

I'm honestly considering keeping the 226 in the house and purchasing a 239 in either 9mm or .357 sig for carry. I know it would be much easier to conceal.

The 18rd Mec-Gar clips came in. I like them, the spring isn't quite as tight as the standard 15rd sig clips though. 

As far as Assult rifles I've decided on the Sig 556 for sure! I would get the one with the Halo site but I'm going to put a nice scope on it so the Halo would be a waste of money. I plan on getting a Quote on this puppy tomorrow through the same guy I got my 226 from, his prices seem to be unbeatable!

As far as Plinking Ammo my local Walmart has CCI Blazer brass 50rds for 8.86, after doing plenty of reading I've gone with that over the WWB. This is cheaper after shipping unless I want to really stock up on ammo which I don't really want to do at this time.

I purchased this mechanical handgun safe: Black PermaVault Pistol Case PV-1-IPB

I really just wanted something to keep the kids out, I didn't get some top of the line heavy as hell case. Just something I can put up in the closet. It has plenty of room for 2 guns, for now 1 gun and 4 spare mags.

I really don't have the room for a big gun safe and I don't have the guns either, I'll use soft cases and keep everything else empty till I can work something out.

Well that's pretty much it, I absolutly love to shoot and this will be a weekly thing for sure! :smt033


----------



## Serpents (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I got my gun back from Sig today!!! All I can say is Holly crap! This thing is SUPER smooth and the trigger is very light. I do not have small hands but I wanted the short trigger. The short trigger has curved sides and fits right into the crease on my finger, I love it! I plan on taking the gun into the shop today to have the sites put on and sited in. I'm in heaven! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


>


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Serpents (Jul 23, 2008)

Mepro's will be installed and sited in on monday. I'll get pics then!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:watching::reading: brokenimage


----------

